# My new Litter



## Tally

My first litter for this year

Buck:








Elric my Siam buck

Doe:








and Daenerys my Himalayan Doe

She has 11 little ones in her litter and all are getting fur <3

Since it was a bit warm the last days they opend the Nest, so I culd take some pictures.








The nannys switched with the mother








and feeding time ^^








a while later, after she finished I tryed to take some makros:








(this was the best one)

What scares me a little are these bite marks:








It happens when they follow the old ones out of the nest. My girls are a bit harsh, when putting them back.
I'm not sure if this is normal, they did it with the last litter (Nahokos) as well, but I never saw any wounds on them.


----------



## Tally

They are opening their eyes.
And as far as I can tell this is again a bunch of girls ^^
(only 3 boys, maybe 4 when I made a misstake)

I know they are far away from your show mice but I can't wait to see them grow <3


----------



## WoodWitch

Tally said:


> I know they are far away from your show mice but I can't wait to see them grow <3


Show mice are only important to club members and people who breed to show. Raising any litter of mice is enjoyable :love1


----------



## Tally

Today I have some pics of my other Litter.
With only 10, it is my smalest litter but they are growing fast (and they are the loudest litter I have heard till now ><)








seams that I will become some pretty black tan here (specialy the one in front)
there are 4 black tan in total. 
Not sure about the lighter colors.
Here a better picture of all:


----------



## Tally

I got some new pics. sadly they refused to sit still.

1)









2)









3)









4)









5)









Nr. 6)








(does it have a white face?)

7)








He has a with head

8)









9)









10)








finaly a self boy, hope he will be a siam

11)








Only white one. Hope it will be a Himalayan

Edit:
forget some pics

All together:









and the other litter:
















I'm still a noob with colors. Well, I see the black ones (most tan, one black piebald but it hides itself under its siblings)
I think the brown ones will be Chocos.
The light ones are not white, more a little brownish, so I think they are beige.


----------



## GibblyGiblets

Pretty sure the brown babies look agouti, don't quote me on that though, it's been years since I've even seen an agouti mouse, believe it or not, they're non-existant here and I can't remember what agouti babies look like, but I do know that chocolate babies are uniform brown all over and I do have plenty of those lol.


----------



## Raina

They're so cute!


----------



## Serena

I have to agree with Gibbly. the brown ones look agouti to me. You don't find that kind of "shading" on choc pups.
oh, and cute pups


----------



## Tally

Serena said:


> I have to agree with Gibbly. the brown ones look agouti to me. You don't find that kind of "shading" on choc pups.
> oh, and cute pups


Agouti?
This would be strange. The mother is black and the father should be a choco. (I got him as a choco)

The father:

















How ever, I will see what they are when they grow a little more


----------



## Serena

I didn't really get, what colour their mother was. The dad looks chocolate.
I guess we'll just have to wait and see then


----------



## Tally

Serena said:


> I didn't really get, what colour their mother was. The dad looks chocolate.
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see then


The mother is a black tan (from a black tan father and a Tri mother), the choco is from a Black Piebald father and a rez. red/yellow piebald mother.

I made new pictures today:








So what about this guys?

















and the brownish ones








This one has a light underside, its litghter than the oter one (but was kinder to handel).
should be another tan. But they both look way diferent than my agoutis did.

(you can click on this image fore a better fiew)

and both from top









This was my agouti litter (other parents)- last year:








(the light one on the right side is a choco, the oter two near her black, the rest are agoutis in diferent shadings)









the ticking of my agoutis was much darker at this age, it was black. The hair of thw two brown ones are more gray


----------



## Serena

I'm really curious how they will turn out. they are just different from my chocs... more reddish. but they don't look agouti in those pictures... 
kinda exciting ^^

that's what mine always look like: 








It's a tan, but you get the idea.









That's one of my last litters (1 litter, all siblings), a really colorful bunch. from left to right you have agouti, chocolate, cinnamon, chocolate, black and chocolate again. (the light ones are dove, champaign and argente). Maybe you understand my confusion with your pictures


----------



## Miceandmore64

They are stunning! Its funny when you get mystery bubs who change colour


----------



## Tally

Serena said:


> I'm really curious how they will turn out. they are just different from my chocs... more reddish. but they don't look agouti in those pictures...
> kinda exciting ^^


Thanks for your pictures. 
Maby I get new ones today. I hacen't seen them for a while, since the mother hates me.

But I made a little collage of the ageing process of my choco:








She ended up very dark compared to the light color she had first.



Miceandmore64 said:


> They are stunning! Its funny when you get mystery bubs who change colour


thanks. But for me as beginner it's not that funny at all xD
(It makes it hard for me to get witch colors they are)


----------



## Tally

Ok, this Litter makes me crazy.
I got some new photos but it endet up as a suprise.
And this time the strange things comes from my black tans. Some of them lost the orange underside and endet up black.
(but you can still see the tan ears and tail)

















So lets start pub for pub.

At first I endet up wih two piebald black.
This girly is a Tan:

















Nr. 2 - a normal black tan









Nr. 3 - another black tan


----------



## Tally

The next one is strage. It looked as a black tan when it was little. It still has something of the tan left but its underside is black

























Same as this guy:

























And my secend Piebald.


----------



## Tally

Nr. 7 is a normal black tan again:

















Then the light ones:
(I still don't know witch color they are)

Girl 1:

















and the other girl:


----------



## Tally

as you can count this litter endet up with 11 not 10 pubs. The second piebald was good hidden by the mother(or her nannys).

How ever here are the two brown ones.
Took as many pictures I could, all daylight.

*Nr. 1)*
























































One with flash:









And now his brother:









































huff, finaly done.
Pictures of my other litter will follow when I separete the boys end of the week.


----------



## Miceandmore64

(I am a beginner)


----------



## Serena

It really is tricky sometimes, esp. if you don't know the genetic codes of the parents. (and even if you think you know them, weird things can pop up... I currently have 2 fuzzy babies in a litter, parents and grandparents are shorthaired and the breeder I got them from didn't know either there was fz in the line.)
I'm taking a wild guess and say rec. red umbrous/sable


----------



## Tally

I got new pictures today but not really good ones. (They are never sit still, tried to jump away and stuff)

At first I will start with Danys Litter. I have 5 Boys and 6 Girls.
As you remamber no one of them (besides one light) are white. So don't trust the colors my camera want to tell you.

Ladys First:

















And a black eyed girl

















This one is a satin. I think it is one of the selfs but it's hard to tell from the photos.









And a Longhair. Didn't expectet any in the litter. Now I know how little longhairs look like ^^









This one is the cutest of all. She was sitting still the whole time.
Sadly it didn't helpt to get a batter photo, one of the others tried to escape.

Now the boys:









He was the kindest of all.









He has red eyes but they look dark on this pic. 
Didn't get the chance to make a better one, since he run on my arm and jumped over my shoulder. (It was fun to get after him x.X
So small and so fast.









What you can't see: this one has a white head.

The Herford is still missing. I can't find a good pic. I will took the best later and put it in here.


----------



## Tally

Now my other litter

Btw: this is the mother and her nannys (I had to switch the cage today since I don't want the little ones to visit my birds)









So lets start with the tans:








(got it walking ^^)









I know they hate my fotoshootings, thats why I always take only a few pics.









Tan Nr. 3

And Hannelore:








My Piebald Tan.

Black one:









Black two:









And the Piebald black:









Now my light girls Fei:









And Yue:









And an update from the brown ones:









This is the light one, he no longer sit still for me

And the darker one:

















Next photoshooting will be in about a week. Hope they will sit still this time.


----------



## Tally

All had some time to grow.
And I had some suprices as well.
The two beige of the tan litter turned out as CPB and CPB Fox.
Also they are all very variable in size, some seamse to get bigger, others are more like my normal mice.
Today I took out 3 boys of this litter for photos.
(the blacks are all looking the same)

Lets start with Lau:
































It is horrible to get pictures of him. He is always trying to get away and never sits still -.-
(also he peed my camera)
From size he is my biggest, but he is a little lazy and tend to get a little heavy (so I took him on diet)

No 2 is my biggest black mouse. I really like him. he is very calm and a bit lazy. Nice to get photos  








sadly the light was my enemy again (overlighted
























He still has this lighter gray underside
you see it a little on the third pic of him, and from behind ^^"









And one of my black tan. He is the smalest of them but he is the boss.
(I may pic this as name for him)
















His tan is very light mor yellow than orange, same as the others (sadly)


----------

